# Affiliate/referrer link causing problems



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I noticed this happen yesterday, someone had posted a link to a specific Apple Discussions thread, and when I clicked it, instead it took me to an iTunes page and launched iTunes.

I thought it was just a one-time glitch. Today I see it happening again, and it's intermittently happening to others here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8018287#post8018287

Here's the link in question:
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/07/02appleletter.html

It does the same thing, takes us to iTunes instead of just showing us the webpage we're supposed to see.

This has something to do with your referrer/affiliate "linkout" system you have in place... I see an intermediary URL load, "clkuk.tradedoubler.com," and that's what's redirecting us improperly and incorrectly.

It's rather annoying and breaks the way we comfortably surf the web. Can you please fix this?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Fofer said:


> I noticed this happen yesterday, someone had posted a link to a specific Apple Discussions thread,


I see it's happening here with this link too! Just click. It doesn't take me where it's supposed to go. Annoying.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah, happens to me (using Chrome), so I don't think it is a browser issue.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

This is very strange, and indeed annoying. It directed me straight to iTunes. Definitely bad, and I will have this investigated and fixed asap.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Yup, I just posted a link to Apple discussions and it's redirecting to an iTunes link:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2469497


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

Yep. Happening to me here as well using Firefox.

This is why people don't like referrer links. If they're unobtrusive, that's one thing. But a link that launches an application without my permission is definitely not cool.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Is this still happening for folks on TCF? I've installed some browser hacks on my end to try and cope in the meantime, and if I don't need them anymore I'll remove them.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Fofer said:


> Is this still happening for folks on TCF? I've installed some browser hacks on my end to try and cope in the meantime, and if I don't need them anymore I'll remove them.


Yup, hit a link to the Apple discussions board yesterday and it was still happening. Those are the only links I've had problems with.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

nataylor said:


> Yup, hit a link to the Apple discussions board yesterday and it was still happening. Those are the only links I've had problems with.




okay, thanks, I'll keep these hacks in place then. I'm happy to see a site that I frequent so regularly make money off of referrers and ads and whatnot, but when their implementation flat-out _breaks_ normal linking etiquette it becomes a significant issue.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

All the links in this thread work fine for me.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

NOW they do. They were certainly not working before. So something got changed.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yes, thanks for clarifying that, eddyj.

When Peter Redmer (this site's admin) replied here last week, noting it was happening to him too (and agreed with how annoying it was) I figured that was confirmation enough.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, for double confirmation we are still investigating this and want nothing more than to see it (and any issues like it that impede enjoyment of the site or the transparency of the referral system) resolved.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Okay well, Peter, just know that some folks are now reporting that the issue has gone away -- and I can confirm it didn't happen when I tried it just now without any browser hacks, and even in another browser. nataylor had it affect him yesterday, but from the sounds of it, it's not affecting folks today.

So, is it possible that whatever service you're using for redirection/referrals has fixed it and hasn't told you yet? Like maybe in the last 24 hours? I'm guessing yes, and that this system is managed/monitored separately by a different company. You may want to check in with them and get some kind of update on this issue, just to be clear.


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

It appears to be fixed for me (for now).


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I can confirm it's not happening today.


----------

